# Front Strut Bar on eBay



## aperumal (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi,

Any comments about this strut bar listed on ebay. It's absurdly cheap. Any reason why I should stay away from it?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have one..it works, but looks cheap.


----------



## aperumal (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Iceman. I figured that it would look cheap, but with savings of at least $70, I think it's worth it. (But will probably upgrade to something else some other time)

Thanks


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I have that same strutbar and it works just fine.

Just be careful when you tighten the bolts that go from the bar to the plates. I overtightened mine and snapped it off. I had to re-weld the bracket. 
Putting a washer or two would make it a perfect fit. You can't get rid of the gap without breaking the welds otherwise.
Come to think of it, you might not even need to tighten that part. It doesn't really do anything that would need it to be tight anyways. whoops....

BTW. Mine is the one in the center in that pic. It's probably the same you'll get.


----------



## aperumal (Jul 28, 2006)

WhiteFox, 
Thanks for the reply. Especially with details of what I should be careful of. Shall keep this in mind. After looking at the pictures I figured that I would have to tighten those bolts to make it fit properly. However, I shall try to get everything to fit without adjusting those bolts.

I'm out of town for the next week, so I'm hoping to get it shortly after I return. If you don't mind, I might get in touch with you if I have any problems. I don't forsee any problems, but just in case. 

Either way, I will definitely post something here after I install it.

Thanks.


----------

